# WC/WCX in Maryland



## hotel4dogs (Sep 29, 2008)

I'm not personally familiar with this club, although I believe many others on here are. Also worth checking out, if you are in the area:

http://pvgrc.org/working/WCWCX_2014_fall_premium.pdf

Notice they have Pee Wee and Veteran's stakes offered, how cool!


----------



## 2golddogs (Oct 19, 2009)

PVGRC holds 2 WC/WCX each year and the puppy and veteran stakes are a lot of fun.


----------



## Claudia M (Aug 8, 2012)

It will take me over three hours to get there. NO WAY.


----------



## MaureenM (Sep 20, 2011)

Thanks for posting. I might make the drive to check it out. Would love to watch.


----------

